# Sticky  Energy Power Bar Elite Soundbar with Wireless Subwoofer



## Reviews Bot

*Energy Power Bar Elite Soundbar with Wireless Subwoofer*

*Description:*
The Energy Powerä Bar Elite is a true, two-way speaker driver design similar to that used in a fine music loudspeaker. A .75" tweeter is mated to dual 3" midbass drivers for highly detailed, high output sound for almost any size room. Those drivers are aligned in the exclusive Energy Convergent Source Module, allowing the soundbar to deliver wide dispersion, low distortion and flat frequency response. The soundbar is designed to quickly connect to most TV's without purchasing additional cables.. All the cables are included for digital optical and RCA inputs. The built-in Dolby Digital Decoder allows the soundbar to automatically reproduce detailed, high-quality sound no matter what format of sound is coming from the TV's output. The soundbar comes complete with a powerful 10" wireless side-firing subwoofer. The remote control learning feature allows the system to function via your existing TV remote or you have the option of using the included wireless remote. Use the included remote to turn on the 3D Surround Mode, which adds spaciousness to the sound, simulating the effect of having multiple speakers surrounding you. The soundbar can be positioned on its own feet on a shelf or stand, or can be wall-mounted using the included easy-to-use template. The 2.5" soundbar depth provides for an aesthetic matchup to either a wall-mounted or stand-placed TV set.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Energy*EAN*0629303300800*Feature*Two-way speaker driver design
Digital optical and RCA cables included
10" wireless side-firing subwoofer
Features Dolby Digital Decoder
3D Surround Mode*Item Height*4.4 inches*Item Length*3 inches*Item Width*40 inches*Label*Energy*Manufacturer*Energy*MPN*Energy Power Bar Elite*NumberOfItems*2*Package Height*13 inches*Package Length*43 inches*Package Weight*42.9 pounds*Package Width*21 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*Energy Power Bar Elite*ProductGroup*Speakers*ProductTypeName*SPEAKERS*Publisher*Energy*SKU*151224*Studio*Energy*Title*Energy Power Bar Elite Soundbar with Wireless Subwoofer (Black Satin)*UPC*629303300800*UPCList - UPCListElement*629303300800*Item Weight*32 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*1013560*Model*Energy Power Bar Elite*Color*Black satin


----------

